# Problemas de impresión con Eagle



## zascandil (May 14, 2008)

Saludos a todos. he llegado al diseño de una placa con el Eagle, pero a la horade imprimir me salen cientos de paginas, cuando aplico el zoom total en la placa me sale en el centro de la pantalla tremendamente reducida. Creo que tengo una superficie de diseño grandisima y por eso me imprime muchas páginas. ¿Me podrían decir como reducir esto sólo a mi placa? ¿Como reducir estos límites? Creo que he probado todo en el menú de impresión.
Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2008)

zascandil dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos. he llegado al diseño de una placa con el Eagle, pero a la horade imprimir me salen cientos de paginas, cuando aplico el zoom total en la placa me sale en el centro de la pantalla tremendamente reducida. Creo que tengo una superficie de diseño grandisima y por eso me imprime muchas páginas. ¿Me podrían decir como reducir esto sólo a mi placa? ¿Como reducir estos límites? Creo que he probado todo en el menú de impresión.
> Gracias.



Fácil, en el menú de impresión del Eagle, ponés en 1 el valor del Page Limit.
Te adjunto una imágen para que te des cuenta.
Con esto, sólo te imprimirá una sola hoja.


----------



## zascandil (May 15, 2008)

Vaya, tenia buena pinta la solución. Lo he puesto como me dijiste.

Pero ahora me imprime una hoja con un cuadradito pequeño en medio que es la placa. ¿No será que algun fichero esta corrupto o que se me ha quedado algún elemento por ahí alejado?. Intento hacer un "zoom in" al máximo pero no veo rastro de elementos. Cuando borro todos y solo cuando borro todos los componentes, al hacer "zoom todo" me acerca a la pantalla solo la placa.


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2008)

Y en el Page Setup, como lo tenes configurado?


----------



## zascandil (May 19, 2008)

En la "Page Setup" la tengo como me lo indicaste. El problema que he detectado es el siguiente, en mi circuito tengo unos LED's, estos provienen de la librerías del Eagle dentro de su apartado de "led", esta libreria debe estar mal definida. Cuando reduzco el zoom de pantalla con el scroll del raton, con el puntero en una determinada zona (creo que es la esquina superior izquierda) aparecen unas lineas (una por cada led que sitúo) que lógicamente están muy fuera de los límites del dibujo.
Para poder hacer esta PCB que eliminado los LED's y he puesto unas resistencias en vertical (para tener Pads donde soldar) y de esta forma me sale el zoom de pantalla total de forma correcta e imprimo en una sola hoja.
¿Se pueden abrir y modificar estas librerías para ver donde estan mal y corregirlas?


----------



## MaMu (May 20, 2008)

Si, abres el Eagle, y vas a Library y buscas la que quieres editar, un doble clic sobre ella.


----------



## zascandil (Jun 20, 2008)

Me he retrasado un poco. despues de editar con coble click una libreria que parace estar defectuosa, no veo como se puede arraglar. Y me parece que el repararla o hacer una nueva es algo complicado. ¿Alguien sabe hacer librerías nuevas?
La librería abierta es dentro de los LED, esta LZR182 sale un dibujo con unas lineas mal pero ¿Como se arregla?
¿Me puede explicar alguien como utilizarlos recuadros de "imagen" o "enlace" o todos los demás? no consigo agregar o pegar ninguna imagen en mis respuestas.
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 20, 2008)

Amigo zascandil, te iba a preguntar por la versión del Eagle que estás usando, pero creo que es igual que la de Mamu y la mía, 4,16r2.

Revisé mi librería y ese componente no presenta esas líneas.

Te sugiero que guardes tus archivos de trabajo y desinstales el programa. Acto seguido, baja el soft nuevamente desde Internet y re-instálalo. Las librerías son las mismas.

Aunque en la nueva versión 5 no se notan diferencias apreciables, te sugiero bajes la misma a la cual estás abituado.-

Si envías el archivo *.sch podríamos ver si se repite la historia aquí.

saludos


----------

